# Eggs and Salmon



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2013)

A quick high protein breakfast.

4 eggs    
1 tsp butter
1/3 cup    whole milk    
1 pinch    black pepper    
1 tbsp    fresh chives, chopped    
1 tbsp    fresh dill weed, chopped    
4 oz    smoked salmon, thinly sliced
2 cups    fresh baby spinach    

Melt butter in frying pan.  Beat room temp eggs with milk and pepper, stir in chives and dill.  Scramble eggs in buttered pan.  Keep warm.

In another pan, with 2 tablespoons water, wilt spinach, remove, drain and place on 4 warmed plates.  Wipe out warm pan and add salmon slices until warm, place over spinach and top with cooked egg.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 16, 2013)

creamy,soft scrambled eggs & smoked salmon....hard to beat(pun intended!)princess.deeelish!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2013)

I forgot to put in, this is for 2-4 servings.

Thanks, Harry!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I forgot to put in, this is for 2-4 servings.
> 
> Thanks, Harry!


........or one hungry harry!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A quick high protein breakfast.
> 
> 4 eggs
> 1 tsp butter
> ...


Thanks PF they want me to get more protein as I only weigh 90 lbs. this will be great thank you.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome, Ma!  Let me know if you need more ideas.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome, Ma! Let me know if you need more ideas.


 I can use all the help I can get. A big slab of meat slapped on my plate doesn't excite m
e that much. I love shrimp and want to try crawfish so any help is welcome.
ma


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A quick high protein breakfast.
> 
> 4 eggs
> 1 tsp butter
> ...



With a toasted bagel on the side, that sounds outstanding.

Thanks to my Jewish husband, nearly every Sunday he makes us bagels and lox with cream cheese dotted with capers, thin sliced onion and tomato. 

I may surprise him this Sunday with your breakfast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2013)

It is quite tasty!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> *With a toasted bagel on the side, that sounds outstanding.*
> 
> Thanks to my Jewish husband, nearly every Sunday he makes us bagels and lox with cream cheese dotted with capers, thin sliced onion and tomato.
> 
> I may surprise him this Sunday with your breakfast.


 
The heck with on the side, just pile it on top!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 19, 2013)

I made scramble eggs and flaked smoked salmon for lunch yesterday.  One caramelized onion slice, fine diced, pepper, snipped dill and parsley.  No cheese.    There's a jar of capers in the frig. I wish I would have thought to add to this.    

I was going to go up to the bagel place and stop and get some cream cheese along the way.   Now I am out of smoked salmon.   I prefer flaky ( hot) smoked salmon rather than gravlox.  Both are good.   Leftover grilled salmon is good  too.   Salmon is usually a bit of a treat, and I might just have to treat myself well again soon.


----------

